# Which Classic Story Role Do You Play?



## Teir (Feb 7, 2006)

Which Classic Story Role Do You Play?

Did this quiz today and just thought I'd share. Here is my result *points down* - 'THE OUTLAW'







*- You Are The Outlaw*
_"Sure, I'll do it. My way."_

Just because you do not conform to the same laws and rules as everyone else does not mean that you are a bad guy. You travel your own path, separate from those around you, with your own reasons for doing what you do. Because of this and your own nature, it goes without saying that you are generally misunderstood. That does not matter much, though, as people love you for being who you are. You are pretty well set in your ways and have no real intention of changing. This can come across as a flicker of arrogance if your not careful. You do what is right for you, and God help anyone who stands in your way.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 7, 2006)

Make that two Outlaws in the bunch.  Be interesting to see how many of us there are here; over there it said that 20 percent of those who have taken the quiz came up with this result.


----------



## Balfa (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I'm in the 7 percent of the people.

*-You Are The Wayfarer Guide*
_"I'll show you the way."_

Your deep insight and quick wisdom never ceases to amaze those around you. You are the guiding light for many of those you know and are not afraid to help anyone else who asks. Not very many acknowledge your tremendous help and effort, but you do not mind that so much. You've seen what is in store for them, and will be there should they need your help. You enjoy people in general, but are very selective of who you let see the real you. Others see you as an enigma of sorts, a mystery that is seemingly ever changing.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 7, 2006)

*I am the key charecter... suprising!

You are the true enigma, no one knows much about you, you do not understand much about yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regaurdless of everything around you, everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what it is.
Things seem to simply fall into place for you.
Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you.
No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.

*


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 7, 2006)

You are the apt mind "_ know that. And that. And yes, that too._I"

You have brains, and you are not afraid to show it. Your intellect and intelligence may have others constantly asking for your help with things that may take a lot of thought or are difficult puzzles. Academic values are held highest in your opinion, and you may also have a bleak view of humanity. You may find trouble dealing with emotional issues, however, as they are illogical and inunderstandable. Your freinds consist of intelligent and intellectual people to challenge you and continue your mental growth. Even in the easiest of times you are not afraid to show anyone just how much you know.

3% of people got this result

 didn't say it.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 7, 2006)

I came out the Key Character - surprised me somewhat I have to say.

*- You Are The Key Character
*_"It's what I was meant to do."_

You are the true enigma. No one knows much about you, you do not understand much of yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regardless of everything around you - everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what that is. Things seem to simply fall into place for you. Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you. No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.

_3413 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 14034 times.
24% of people had this result._

xx


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 7, 2006)

Emotional Support...

Yeah, as in, "Stop whining or I'll break your leg."


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Feb 7, 2006)

Arch-Rival?


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 7, 2006)

i am the wayward heart


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 7, 2006)

- You Are The Key Character
"It's what I was meant to do."

You are the true enigma. No one knows much about you, you do not understand much of yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regardless of everything around you - everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what that is. Things seem to simply fall into place for you. Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you. No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.

Don't see it myself


----------



## Omega (Feb 7, 2006)

*- You Are The Key Character*
_"It's what I was meant to do."_

You are the true enigma. No one knows much about you, you do not understand much of yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regardless of everything around you - everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what that is. Things seem to simply fall into place for you. Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you. No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.


----------



## nixie (Feb 7, 2006)

* You Are The Key Character
*_"It's what I was meant to do."_

You are the true enigma. No one knows much about you, you do not understand much of yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regardless of everything around you - everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what that is. Things seem to simply fall into place for you. Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you. No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.


----------



## Omega (Feb 7, 2006)

A lot of key characters in this thread already.


----------



## On Silver Wings (Feb 7, 2006)

*- You Are The Sidekick*
_"Let's get 'em, together!"_

You are the helpful one. You may be shy and timid, but you are the kind that always seems to be doing something for someone else. On top of that, you are probably rarely seen away from another person. This extreme social life probably leads to hardships in other areas - but you do not mind that much. It makes life interesting, and if you can sort through the small troubles to help others, it makes everything you do worth it. You are not afraid to do the dirty stuff if you need to, though - so long as someone is there for you.

That's interesting. But, I must say, it does sound like me at times. Curse wanting to help other people.


----------



## NSMike (Feb 8, 2006)

*- You Are The Marauder*
_"I shall rule over all."_

You play as the Villan. Your ideas of 'Right', 'Wrong', and 'Justice' differ vastly from most people. You see that hardships simply make you stronger and strive to reach your full potential for your own personal reasons. You believe that your life and your destiny is in your own hands and take full advantage of the benefits. Not many people understand you or what you are trying to accomplish, but that does not matter to you - they will all see with time. People may seem simpleminded or unintelligent to you, and those that do are brushed aside just as easily as their ideas. Because of all that has happened around you and your quest, you are not afraid to face what lies ahead.


_662 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 14091 times.
5% of people had this result.



_Wow.  This could not be more wrong.


----------



## Sibeling (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice quiz! I'm the outlaw.


----------



## Salazar (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool!! 






*- You Are The Wayfarer Guide
*_"I'll show you the way."_

Your deep insight and quick wisdom never ceases to amaze those around you. You are the guiding light for many of those you know and are not afraid to help anyone else who asks. Not very many acknowledge your tremendous help and effort, but you do not mind that so much. You've seen what is in store for them, and will be there should they need your help. You enjoy people in general, but are very selective of who you let see the real you. Others see you as an enigma of sorts, a mystery that is seemingly ever changing.


----------



## direghost (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a wayfarer guide as well.  Bleh...Outlaw sounds much cooler.


----------



## FelineEyes (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm the Key Character.  Another one, that is.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2006)

*- You Are The Bystander*
_"I'd prefer not to get involved."_

The sidelines are where you sit, watching everything around you. You are the observer. You see everything but are a part of nothing. People usually come to you for information, or general advice. You are not afraid to help them so long as they do not involve you in their situation. You handle your own dilemas well, but when faced with others you may freeze. You form your own opinions on everything, and see life as fairly simple. Troubles may arise, however, from not acting quickly enough. No matter, though, patience is a virtue.


Not very glamourous, but at least the girl's cute


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 8, 2006)

*- You Are The Wayward Heart*
_"Feel Better."_

 You are best described as 'Emotional Support'. Anytime an emotional issue comes up or something stresses people out, you are there to help them feel better about it. Whether you are the prankster of the bunch, the funny one, the wild one, or just the shoulder to cry on - your traits favor what it takes to keep people going. When something hits home for you, however, you have a hard time with it. You also have difficulty paying attention or focusing on one thing. Above all, though, if people are happy, you are happy.


----------



## Spanny (Feb 8, 2006)

another outlaw here


----------



## NSMike (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm rather disturbed that I seem to be the only one who came up as the villain, here.


----------



## direghost (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe they saw your avatar?


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Feb 10, 2006)

Doesn't Arch-Rival count as a villain?  If so, you're not alone here NSMike.


----------



## Teir (Feb 10, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> Doesn't Arch-Rival count as a villain? If so, you're not alone here NSMike.


 
Then again, Arch rival could just be a rival to the hero or key character or whatever, and not necessarily the villain - think Gary in Pokémon....
............
..........
Pokémon? dear lord   *snigger*  I'm sad.

If you don't mind YOSSARIAN, what was the little bio for Arch-Rival?


----------



## NSMike (Feb 10, 2006)

The Marauder says "You play the villain."

And as far as my avatar is, It's just a Tsurani Great One, not necessarily a villain.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 10, 2006)

http://images.quizilla.com/E/Elblai/1120501052_farerguide.jpg

"I'll show you the way."

Your deep insight and quick wisdom never ceases to amaze those around you. You are the guiding light for many of those you know and are not afraid to help anyone else who asks. Not very many acknowledge your tremendous help and effort, but you do not mind that so much.
You've seen what is in store for them, and will be there should they need your help. You enjoy people in general, but are very selective of who you let see the real you. Others see you as an enigma of sorts, a mystery that is seemingly ever changing.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Feb 10, 2006)

Bio for arch-rival:  "You have abnormally keen intelligence.  Your otherwordly good looks require you to hire bodyguards to escort you through the throngs of adoring women that constantly follow you wherever your journey takes you.  Gods ask you for an autograph.  You often wonder why you can't seem to answer a question with a serious answer."  Honestly, I don't remember what the bio said.  I'll find out and give a real reply.


----------



## scalem X (Feb 11, 2006)

Key character.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 15, 2006)

Lots of key characters, lots of outlaws- but only one stuck up little know it all


----------



## cornelius (Feb 15, 2006)

apt mind? right...


----------



## Lissa (Feb 15, 2006)

I am a key character.  Interesting.


----------



## Teir (Feb 15, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> apt mind? right...


 
*teir points over to chrispenycate with her thumb*
 he likes to keep pointing it out


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 15, 2006)

Teir said:
			
		

> *teir points over to chrispenycate with her thumb*
> he likes to keep pointing it out


Bites thumb, but not hard enough to do real damage


----------



## Teir (Feb 15, 2006)

*grumble grumble*...snarky *******...*mutter mutter*...light a match under the smoke detector indeed...*grumble*

If you will all excuse me, I'm off to sterilize my thumb *nod*


----------



## NSMike (Feb 19, 2006)

Ha, "snarky."  That's a great word.  That'll find its way into my everyday speech rather quickly.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> You are the apt mind "_ know that. And that. And yes, that too._I"
> 
> You have brains, and you are not afraid to show it. Your intellect and intelligence may have others constantly asking for your help with things that may take a lot of thought or are difficult puzzles. Academic values are held highest in your opinion, and you may also have a bleak view of humanity. You may find trouble dealing with emotional issues, however, as they are illogical and inunderstandable. Your freinds consist of intelligent and intellectual people to challenge you and continue your mental growth. Even in the easiest of times you are not afraid to show anyone just how much you know.
> 
> ...


*
How did I guess Chis, once again your vast intellect shines through!*


----------



## iratebeaver (Mar 3, 2006)

*- You Are The Key Character*
_"It's what I was meant to do."_

You are the true enigma. No one knows much about you, you do not understand much of yourself, and your life seems to carry no purpose. Yet regardless of everything around you - everyone knows that you are here for some reason, even if no one yet knows what that is. Things seem to simply fall into place for you. Almost as though some force is working either through you, for you, or around you. No matter your troubles, you have been sent here to unlock something. This is your destiny.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm,

- You Are The Champion
"Don't worry, I got it."

You play as the Hero. You are the one who usually tries to take on the world for any cause you believe in. You are a natural leader in most circles and are not afraid to take that position if a situation calls for it. Others look to you for inspiration and praise you for your acheivements. Even though they love and adore you, however, you are left feeling alone or overwhelmed many times. You're almost always positive and keep your chin up despite any setbacks because you know that you will succeed in the end, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 5, 2006)

if Chris is an apt mind, and me too, than there's a misstake, I'm nowhere near his intelligence and craft... and no, I didn't cheat


----------



## Teir (Mar 6, 2006)

> I'm nowhere near his intelligence and craft


 
Oh don't be so self depreciating 

*teir does a few cheerleading moves of encouragement*
....'give me a C!"...... 
...............
OK, I'm never doing that again. I'm not cheerleader material 



> but only one stuck up little know it all


not by my count


----------

